# Looking for overalls with lots of pockets



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

Looked at Dakota and Carharrt, neither have enough pockets for my liking. What other brands can I look up that people would recommend.


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

Bjornladder. They are Swedish and a bit expensive but look like good quality


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

How many pockets are you wanting? Don't carharts have quite a few?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lose some weight and wear a toolbelt.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Duluth trading overalls have a ton of pockets. I don't wear overalls, but everything I have purchased from them is top notch quality wise.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Did Cletis wear overalls ?


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

[quote


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Lose some weight and wear a toolbelt.


Helpful, you wanna **** up your hips when your older go ahead and wear a tool belt. To answer you MHElectric I wanna be able to carry everything I would need for a task. I need the small pockets at the top for pens/markers/pencils. Would like another pocket up top for a notepad with pockets a little lower for screwdrivers/pliers and tools then extra large pockets for materials. Carharrts only have like 4 pockets plus a couple small ones for pens up top. I have seen some come with 2 front 2 back 2 side 2 thigh pockets and some even with little ankle ones.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know why you need a lot of pockets, it's just more sh*t to lose!

For me it's nothing more than a bag of tools strategically placed and a small belt with tape a knife and maybe tops six tools in a small pouch!


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

CADPoint said:


> I don't know why you need a lot of pockets, it's just more sh*t to lose!
> 
> For me it's nothing more than a bag of tools strategically placed and a small belt with tape a knife and maybe tops six tools in a small pouch!


I tried that before with one of those little pocket pouches. It feels really weird though with 10-20 pounds hanging off one side. I like to spread out the weight evenly, helps me to move faster.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Ever consider something like this:http://www.occidentaltoolpouch.com/Occidental-Leather-2575-OxyPro-Work-Vest-2575.htm


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## johnny_a (Sep 22, 2013)

Have you asked Mike Holmes?


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

Switched said:


> Ever consider something like this:http://www.occidentaltoolpouch.com/Occidental-Leather-2575-OxyPro-Work-Vest-2575.htm


Yeah but the fit is hard to find.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

There is no ideal way to carry your tools around.

If you use multi-pocket coveralls, your pliers will be running interference with your ballz and screwdrivers will be falling on the floor.

If you wear a 20 pound pouch, you will be buying a chiropractor a new BMW.

If you're only using two or three tools, by all means, use your pockets. When I worked industrial nobody wore a pouch. Now that I do resi and commercial, I wear a pouch about half the time. A belt with pliers, side cutters, tape measure, a knife, a Sharpie, a couple of screwdrivers, a NCVT and a parts pouch won't kill anybody. I carry a hammer only if I have to.

Carry only the tools you need for the immediate task. A guy like Harry will carry the entire Klein catalog on his belt. That's up to him. Personally, I don't like going home with bruises on my hips  .


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> There is no ideal way to carry your tools around.
> 
> If you use multi-pocket coveralls, your pliers will be running interference with your ballz and screwdrivers will be falling on the floor.
> 
> ...


Its amazing what you can get done with an ncvt, linemans, a 10-1 screwdriver and a utility knife. Sometimes i even use strippers or a straight blafe screwdriver. :laughing:


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*Don't like toolbelts...need pockets*

Hang some pouches off a MOLLE load bearing vest.


----------



## chevyvortech (Aug 18, 2010)

Felandro said:


> Looked at Dakota and Carharrt, neither have enough pockets for my liking. What other brands can I look up that people would recommend.


Did you know that carharrt has several different versions with more pockets. I had never seen them till last summer when I was down in Bellingham


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Lose some weight and wear a toolbelt.


Gee....what a helpful post. You're such a joy to have around.:whistling2:


----------

